

OMGHowMuchTimeLeftForYCDecision - matrixownsyou
http://OMGHowMuchTimeLeftForYCDecision.icodedhere.com

======
follower
Don't you mean Saturday, March 13? :)

~~~
matrixownsyou
yeah, remember me to fire that developer

------
matrixownsyou
OMG 14 hours 28 minutes 12 seconds left

------
lambdom
I liked the "Math calculation" :0

------
matrixownsyou
now, with happyness ☺

